# A question?



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi all,

Just to take off my purists cap for a mo.

I heard that Mahler went about re-orchestrating Beethoven symphonies. so does anyone know of any conductors who have recorded these "re-orchestartions"?

scott


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

I only know he has re-orchestrated Schumann's symphonies.

The Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra has recently released a critically-acclaimed recording of Mahler's arrangements of Symphonies No. 2 and 4 under Chailly.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

I have this one, but never listened to it carefully.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

So Mahler is at the other end with respect to Liszt. While Liszt brought orchestras to a piano, Mahler seems to have (re-)orchestrated other composer's works. 

I never knew about this, until now, and also about Mahler's orchestration of the Death and the Maiden, which Manuel mentioned in another thread.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

opus67 said:


> So Mahler is at the other end with respect to Liszt. While Liszt brought orchestras to a piano, Mahler seems to have (re-)orchestrated other composer's works.


I think Wagner pianostrated the 9th symphony too, but he kept the vocal part.


----------

